# sherwood forest rabbit food



## Michelle Savage (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone heard of or tried the sherwood forest rabbit food? I read things saying it is awesome, the best that could be found basically. I want to order it butI amwondering if any of you tried it and know if the company is legitimate. The website is: http://store.naturalrabbitfood.com/is you are interested. It is better for rabbits than any food I have found, (as far as I know). I think it may be the best around. If not, do you know of some better pellets?

We if have tried it let me know your results and how the shipping was on the pellets. I would also like to know if there is anything you think is wrong with the product. Thanks everbody! :biggrin:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 9, 2012)

I've never heard of this brand of pellets before, so I really don't know if it's good or bad for your bunny. 

This is a good guideline regarding trying to figure out if a pellet is good.

*A good quality rabbit pellet should have at least 22% crude fiber, no more than approximately 14% protein, about 1% fat and about 1.0% calcium. Check the label on the rabbit pellets before you buy. Most commercial pellets are alfalfa-based, which means they're higher in calories and lower in fiber than timothy-based pellets. *

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/diet.html

The higher the protein percentage the better. 

Hope this helps. 

K


----------



## mdith4him (Jun 9, 2012)

We LOVE Sherwood!! We've been buying it for our rabbits for months now and they love it, too. Their customer service is great and shipping is pretty fast, too. You can get a free 2lb sample on their site if you want to try it first. 

When we first got Junie, we bought some of the food she'd been eating at her farm so we could gradually change her over to the Sherwood food. After about two days, we could see her digging through her bowl and just picking out the Sherwood pellets.

Here's the nutrition info from the Maintenance and Show food:

-14% crude protein
-5% crude fat
-22-27% crude fiber
-0.7-1.2% calcium
-0.4% phosphorus
-0.25-0.75% salt


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes I have. Its a really nice food. You can try the free sample. Its super green and smells great.

There is also another one called Pfaus. An angora breeder I know feeds her rabbits this and gave me a nice size sample. Really great looking food and smells great. I guess you couldn't go wrong with either one.

http://www.greatnortherncageco.com/feed/pfaus-pellets-5lbs.html


----------



## Michelle Savage (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay! Questions to both of you, what are the results you have seen/noticed in your rabbit after they have eating this for awhile (I have heard about the fur, energy and attitude getting better)?


----------



## Michelle Savage (Jun 9, 2012)

Also, I could not find the ingredients in the Pfaus food. What are you currently feeding your rabbits or/and what do you suggest?


----------



## mdith4him (Jun 9, 2012)

It's kinda hard to say about fur/attitude/energy, etc. We started Nibbles on their food fairly soon after we had him home. He's always had very soft, silky fur and what I would consider a "normal" level of energy. Junie also has a nice coat--glossy and soft. She's FULL of energy, but she's also a Netherland dwarf and I know smaller breeds are (sometimes) more energetic in the first place.

I do love how green and fresh the pellets smell (I kinda want to try some myself...). Their poops are even a bit green! If you go to their main site (Natural Rabbit Food) they have a ton of info/graphs on the amount of nutrients and what type of ingredients they use. Very informative.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like something worth trying


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 10, 2012)

Michelle my rabbits loved both foods. I'll try looking for the nutrition aspects of Pfaus, but sherwood is really good as they explain everything about their food and back it up. I really need to switch, but I am stuck between what I want to feed. I currently feed kaytee, its alfafa based and Jack likes it, but its so dull in color in makes me think if he's getting enough from it (he's pretty darn healthy however) and the breeder I got my holland from feeds purina fibre 3, I believe its called. So I am in the same boat as you, in regards to finding a better food.


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 10, 2012)

*mdith4him wrote: *


> It's kinda hard to say about fur/attitude/energy, etc. We started Nibbles on their food fairly soon after we had him home. He's always had very soft, silky fur and what I would consider a "normal" level of energy. Junie also has a nice coat--glossy and soft. She's FULL of energy, but she's also a Netherland dwarf and I know smaller breeds are (sometimes) more energetic in the first place.
> 
> I do love how green and fresh the pellets smell (I kinda want to try some myself...). Their poops are even a bit green! If you go to their main site (Natural Rabbit Food) they have a ton of info/graphs on the amount of nutrients and what type of ingredients they use. Very informative.


I have to say their foods for some reason smell great lol


----------



## Michelle Savage (Jun 10, 2012)

This was typed to me by the guy who sales it (which goes to show how great they are at helping us find good feed):

> Most rabbit food brands are over 60 years behind on their research and
> there is a lot of miss-information floating around on the internet. If
> you want your rabbit to gain weight quickly you can feed the baby rabbit
> food but by the time rabbits are "teenagers" they will tend to gain too
> much fat rather than healthy weight. For this reason I designed the
> Maintenance & Show (M/S) rabbit food for rabbits 12 weeks and older. We
> even have rabbits that were 11 years of age and "under weight" that
> regained "healthy weight" as well as rabbits that were too fat that became
> "rock solid" ... both of them were fed our M/S "free-choice." If you are
> interested I can share more details about the science behind it.
>
> Our rabbit food is the freshest on the planet because we grind our
> ingredients just prior to pelleting. Most mills store large bins of
> pre-ground ingredients that they measure out from and mix new batches
> prior to pelleting. Also don't use inorganic mineral salts that speed the
> oxidation of vitamins (research published in 2011). Rather we use organic
> chelated minerals that preserve the freshness of the feed. We also make
> small batches of feed every week so it is always very fresh. You can see
> and smell the difference and so can your rabbits! Generally we suggest
> that you don't store feed for more than 3 months but know that it lasts
> much longer. Mold only occurs if your rabbit food gets wet so it is best
> to store your feed in a cool dark and dry location.
>
> Fines are broken pellets... or dust. Our pellet quality is so high that
> we practically have no fines... everybody comments on it and loves it!
> The reason why we don't have fines is because we spend extra money on our
> pelleting process to make sure we have a quality hard pellet.
>
> I hope this answers your questions... feel free to ask more if you have
> any.

Also, he typed:
People who mix our rabbit food with other brands to "gradually switch"
their rabbits always find that their rabbits pick out and eat our food but
leave the other brand behind. You can just switch your rabbits cold
turkey to Sherwood Forest rabbit food. If you were to switch from our
feed to another rabbit food you would need to wean them because going from
healthy food to "junk food" may cause diarrhea.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Michelle for sharing. Never heard of these pellets before. Interesting information. IMHO, it's good to know more than one brand of pellets. 

Thanks again. 

K


----------



## Michelle Savage (Jun 10, 2012)

The ingredients seem to be a lot better for the rabbits then what I had been given my rabbit. They seem to have the best pellets around. If anyone knows of a healthier pellet, please let us know. 

Here are the ingredients in the rabbit food for 12 weeks old and older: 

premium sun-cured alfalfa, premium timothy hay, oil seed blend, monodicalcium phosphate, salt, choline chloride, essential amino acids,
chelated minerals, b- vitamins and cobalt carbonate.

The difference on a chart can be seen here (this will open your eyes). Go here and see the smaller pictures under the picture of the pellet box. The big image will change if you put your mouse on one of the pictures. Then put your mouse on the big picture you have chosento make it zoom in to see it even better.: http://store.naturalrabbitfood.com/maintenance-and-show-rabbit-food-19-lb-usps-priority-bulk/
Also, go ahead and read the testimonies. I have heard only good things about this food! I have recently emailed him to ask why some of the ingredients are in the pellets and once he emails me the answers I will share that as well.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 10, 2012)

On any ingredient list its a greaaaat thing to see so few ingredients


----------



## Michelle Savage (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, the other foods have like 20 different ingredietns, this one seems more pure.


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 10, 2012)

Grab a free sample, you'll pay for shipping which is 3.50.


----------



## Michelle Savage (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, I did. It was $3.95 for shipping and it is to come fast!


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 10, 2012)

He sends it in a little priority box, be careful when opening it, the tape sticks to the bag. You'll also get a nutrition guide and a coupon.


----------



## mdith4him (Jun 10, 2012)

The tape does stick to the bag, but the bags I've gotten always have a little zip tie on them, so even if the top of the bag rips a bit, nothing spills out. I've never gotten a coupon, though!


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 10, 2012)

Really meredith? I got a coupon with my sample.  Maybe I can pass it on, if I find it I'll forward it you. I think its a code anyhow. Hopefully I have it some where.


----------



## Michelle Savage (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey, maybe it is only sent with the sample, so you will buy another time. Can I have the code too? Thanks for the warning of the bag.


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 12, 2012)

I haven't been able to locate the coupon, but once I do I will post it. I believe there is no expiration.


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 18, 2012)

I found it! The coupon code is sher123 for 10% off.


----------



## calamity (Jul 1, 2012)

I have been on this feed now for about 2 months , I used to feed pfaus feed made in stevensville montana , I quite using it because I noticed my rabbits not gaining wait and other problems , I have switched all my rabbits on to sherwood forrest feed and I can tell there has been a big difference on my rabbits , I have Giant Chinchilla rabbits they weight in at 12 plus pounds , they do eat less of this feed then they do on other feeds , I just wish I could get it here easier right now I travel around 700 miles to get my feed but very nice feed. you do not need to switch them over like most feeds you can just like they said do it cold turkey . I tried mixing mine with the pfaus and they did dig out the pfaus to get to the sherwood forrest feed , as for energy level mine are calmer which makes it nice because of there size they don't act like they are staving all the time , and they are now molting out there coats like they should be mine have been in molt for over a year never would finish out . they are having larger litters and doing much better, have a doe with 11 right now and she is doing great with them . I would highly recommend this feed to anyone . :big wink:


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 7, 2012)

If I have regular pet rabbits, 7-month-old, do I need show-maintenance type of food? No description is confusing.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 7, 2012)

*Thumperina wrote: *


> If I have regular pet rabbits, 7-month-old, do I need show-maintenance type of food? No description is confusing.



You need M/S Maintenance and Show. 

My 1.5yr old MiniRex ADORES this food. I highly recommend it, and a huge plus is that their customer service is AMAZING!


----------



## calamity (Aug 7, 2012)

I use M/S on all my rabbits that do not have babies , it will not hurt your rabbit at all .


----------



## beccajean220 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yay so excited to try this feed. I have my sample on the way. I'm so excited to see how Binky likes it


----------



## ElliotsMom (Aug 9, 2012)

I've had my rabbit on sherwood forest food for about 3 months now, and he loves it. He goes crazy over meal time. I ran out of food for a few days and got a different brand of pellets for him to eat until his sherwood came in, and he would not eat it. It smells and looks so good. I've been so impressed with the customer service as well as the actual product. I definitely recommend it!


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 10, 2012)

*Thumperina wrote: *


> If I have regular pet rabbits, 7-month-old, do I need show-maintenance type of food? No description is confusing.


it just turned out that insted of having regular rabbits I have a new mother and litter of 4 (plus dad)


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 11, 2012)

Got a sample of M-S. My 7 months old are not eating it I guess they are being spoiled by the junk food (I was using Kaytee Fiesta Mix that has a lot of different stuff in it) 

Any suggestions?


----------

